# Choke tube advice?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey I am set on buying this Carlson extended tube after doing quite a bit of research. Second one down. http://www.choketube.com/remington.html

However I went to sportsmans to buy one today and they dont carry them. No big sweat, I have quite a few Cabelas points and I know they have them.

Any advise for me about them? Do any of you shoot a Carlson?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I bought and shot a few carlsons in my invector plus choke tubes and decided I like the briley ones better. Both me and deadicated1 shoot brileys in our benellis and AJ just bought the extended duck passing and goose getter by briley and has liked both of them. The goose getter probably is tighter than I would like but he can shoot good enough for anykind of choke.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Carlson's are very good tubes. As with any other choke you will have to find load and size it likes. But it is a good choke for the money.


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

I have used several Carlson tubes, and in my Remmy's they throw very nice patterns. One of the best bargains on the market IMO. As always, your mileage may vary, so be sure to shoot a few patterns on paper before shooting live targets.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

bug doc said:


> I have used several Carlson tubes, and in my Remmy's they throw very nice patterns. One of the best bargains on the market IMO. As always, your mileage may vary, so be sure to shoot a few patterns on paper before shooting live targets.


Thanks guys. What loads do you shoot through them?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> I bought and shot a few carlsons in my invector plus choke tubes and decided I like the briley ones better. Both me and deadicated1 shoot brileys in our benellis and AJ just bought the extended duck passing and goose getter by briley and has liked both of them. The goose getter probably is tighter than I would like but he can shoot good enough for anykind of choke.


Oh and remember that choke that was stuck in my 870 and we had to break it out using those pliers from your garage? That was a Briley, I know you guys use em but it didnt work too well in my old gun so i am looking for something new... The reviews I have read are awesome on the Carlsons so we will see how I like it.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

yeah any gun dropped on the ground gets that problem. Dang temper! Try choke lube it works like a champ. In case you cant get the hint I've seen you intentionally throw your gun to the ground. no smiley faces involved. plus a regular cleaning helps


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> yeah any gun dropped on the ground gets that problem. Dang temper! Try choke lube it works like a champ. In case you cant get the hint I've seen you intentionally throw your gun to the ground. no smiley faces involved. plus a regular cleaning helps


I see the bait but I'm not going to take it. I have turned over a new leaf, thanks for the advise though.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Carlson's are very good tubes. As with any other choke you will have to find load and size it likes. But it is a good choke for the money.


Do you currently use any? I know I will need to pattern my own gun but a place to start would be nice. What loads do you like in your guns?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 5 of them but they are all for two of my 20 bores. All the extended tubes I have for my 10, 12's and 28 bores are brileys. I got tired of spending more money on the briley's so when I got my 2 new 20 gauges last year I went with the carlson's. And I have been very pleased with the results. I have pattern pics for all 5 but like I said they are in the 20 gauge not a 12 so I can't help you out there with the loads for the 12.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nor-tah what range, load and size of shot do you normally shoot? I bet we can get you on the right path with that info.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

K cool. I will see what mine does when i get it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> yeah any gun dropped on the ground gets that problem. Dang temper! Try choke lube it works like a champ. In case you cant get the hint I've seen you intentionally throw your gun to the ground. no smiley faces involved. plus a regular cleaning helps


And your point would be.....? So the guy has a temper sometimes. This has what exactly to do with why Briley's don't throw good patterns out of his gun? This helps him choose a particular Carlson tube how? You've contributed in a positive way to this thread how? Thanks for your answers.... please move on to counting your ducks again... since your last report was off. Thanks... that is all. :roll:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I decided it was time to test a Carlsons Short Range Steel Shot choke tube. I bought the choke after talking to Shane a few weeks ago and finally got out on Friday to shoot some paper. The following are all my patterns at 20, 30 and 40 yds with 6 different loads.

My verdict is that this is a great choke for close work. You can tell by the patterns it wouldn't work well beyond 40 yds. I plan on running this choke all season to help me try a little harder to get the birds in the <30 yd range. The other thing I found interesting is that the 3" #1's out pattern the 3.5" #1 or BB even though there is a lower pellet count. Looks like there will be no 3.5's in my bag this season.

Estate 3.5" 1 3/8oz. BB @ 40yds 69%









Kent 3.5" 1 3/8oz. #1 @ 40yds 65%









Kent 3" 1 1/8oz. #1 @ 40 yds 78%









Fiocchi 3" 1 1/8oz. #3 @40 yds 76%









Estate 2 3/4" 1 1/8oz. #3 @ 40 yds 68%









Remington Sportsman 3" 1 1/8oz. #4 @ 40 yds 64%








More to come


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*30 yd. patterns*

Estate 3.5" 1 3/8oz. BB 95%









Kent 3.5" 1 3/8oz. #1 90%









Kent 3" 1 1/8oz. #1 96%









Fiocchi 3" 1 1/8oz. #3 96%









Estate 2 3/4" 1 1/8oz. #3 98%









Remington Sportsman 3" 1 1/8oz. #4 90%
Forgot to take a picture


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*20 yd patterns:*

Estate 2 3/4" 1 1/8oz. #3 100%









Fiocchi 3" 1 1/8oz. #3 100% Small circle is 20"









Remington Sportsman 3" 1 1/8oz. #4 100% Small circle is 20"


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry I was too lazy to take pictures but we went out last night and patterned a Benelli SBEII with a Mid Range, two Nova's (26" & 28") with the Mid Range, and the 28" Nova with a Short Range. All shots were taken at 40 yds. And percentages are a three shot average. We shot other loads as well but these were the best patterns both in pattern percentages as well as pellet dispersion.

SBEII w/ Mid Range:
Remington Sportsman 3" 1 1/4oz. #3: 83%
Remington Nitro 3" 1 1/4 oz. #1: 85%

26" Nova w/ Mid Range:
Fiocchi 3" 1 1/8oz. #3: 92%
Kent Fasteel 3" 1 1/8oz. #1: 93%

28" Nova w/ Mid Range:
Winchester Xpert 3" 1 1/8oz. #2 82%
Winchester Xpert 3" 1 1/8oz. #3 84%

28" Nova w/ Short Range:
Winchester Xpert 3" 1 1/8oz. #2 68%
Winchester Xpert 3" 1 1/8oz. #3 64%

Sorry to make a marathon post there Nor-tah but this is everything I have on the Carlson's chokes. IMO they can't be beat for the money. The only load I have shot through my "Steel Shot Close Range" (IC) that did't pattern well are the Estate 3.5" 1 3/8 oz. BB. My buddies all shoot the Mid Range or Long Range but my IC patterns as tight as all their Mid Range chokes. I have found the Carlson's chokes to pattern a very wide variety of shells well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dont over look the patten master choke tube. there a great choke tube. Joel try shooting a smaller shoot in your 3 1/2 and you will get more bb's.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> dont over look the patten master choke tube. there a great choke tube. Joel try shooting a smaller shoot in your 3 1/2 and you will get more bb's.


Dustin I have tried everything from #2 to BBB out of my nova. It just plain doesn't like the 3.5" shells for whatever reason. Why suffer the extra recoil of a 3.5" when I get fantastic patterns out of a 3"?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > dont over look the patten master choke tube. there a great choke tube. Joel try shooting a smaller shoot in your 3 1/2 and you will get more bb's.
> ...


Then your gun or choke tube dont like them. that sucks. If it patterns better with 3inch then good. I was just trying to help out.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Donttreadonme, thats awesome that you had all those pictures to post. That'll help him out a ton I'm sure.... so you like the way those Estate's pattern? Do you still shoot them a lot? I have seen Estates for some REALLY good prices on a couple gun auction sites but have hesitated to pick them up just because I don't know anything about them. When you were shooting them, were they really that "dirty" when you cleaned your gun?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Donttreadonme, thats awesome that you had all those pictures to post. That'll help him out a ton I'm sure.... so you like the way those Estate's pattern? Do you still shoot them a lot? I have seen Estates for some REALLY good prices on a couple gun auction sites but have hesitated to pick them up just because I don't know anything about them. When you were shooting them, were they really that "dirty" when you cleaned your gun?


That 2 3/4" 1 1/8oz. #3 load is my favorite duck load. It patterns great to 40 yds. The only Estates I haven't liked are the 3.5". They may be a "cheap" shell but I have always had good luck with them. Every shell I have cut apart by them has had perfectly round pellets in them. If you can get them for a good price I wouldn't hesitate. When I was shooting a Browning Gold, I didn't like how dirty they were but with a pump gun I am not at all worried about it. You could always buy one box to try and if you like them buy a case when you find a good deal.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

RR It must be a little to early for you this morning since you missed the point that I have shot carlson choke tubes and disliked them. I have taken the time to pattern my carlsons and I liked the brileys better Just like dustin said to look into the patternmasters.

If you notice on the pictures of birds you can count all the eclipes drakes with the teal. And then count them on the tail gate. Pretty cool the number changes welcome to sesame street.

As to the temper and taking care of a gun it makes a big difference on how a choke tube will act and come out so he is dumb assuming that he can do the same things and abuse with a gun and get better results because it is a different brand.

Last if i ever was to hunt or shoot with some one I sure as hell dont want them thowing a gun down cause if its goes off due to the fall I dont want me, my dog or my truck getting shot.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> I bought and shot a few carlsons in my invector plus choke tubes and decided I like the briley ones better. Both me and deadicated1 shoot brileys in our benellis and AJ just bought the extended duck passing and goose getter by briley and has liked both of them. The goose getter probably is tighter than I would like but he can shoot good enough for anykind of choke.


First comment on the post river rat and it pertained to the post. I dont jump down nortahs throat I leave that up to you.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ummmm yeah, thanks for the heads up on his temper. Its been real apparent during the few times we've hunted. :roll: Perhaps it was the company he was with that led to the outburst.... 

Anyway, thanks for the info Joel. I'll certainly pick up at least a box of them and run them through the ol 870. I'm not too worried about it being dirty, just ask Nor-tah. :lol: Last hunt, hadn't cleaned it since I went to the GSL... rust from one end to the other. :shock: Shot well enough for me Saturday and then I cleaned it two days ago. Looks like a totally different gun. I wish I'd taken before and after pics. The bore was nice, smooth and bright though.... God I love my 870. 8) You shoot 2 3/4 huh? All I've ever shot has been 3 inch but the way the birds are working this year, I bet I could do fine with a shorter shell. You're going to be as good as Bugdoc here shortly if you keep up the records like he used to.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ummmm yeah, thanks for the heads up on his temper. Its been real apparent during the few times we've hunted. :roll: Perhaps it was the company he was with that led to the outburst....


Its cause his girlfriend at the time was hitting the clay pigeons with a 20 gauge and he wasnt having the same success. I admit Kyle is pretty mellow Im not arguing that with ya. I will state my point again If a gun is thrown into the ground or not cleaned and properly lubed you may have problems getting your choke tube out. So dont blame it on the manufacturer.

If you are serious about letting your gun get rusty and stuff that is sad you dont value your property more. I was fortunete to hunt when I was young with a 870 with great wood and a nice bluing that was pasted down from my dad who took great care of it and taught me to so I can pass it down to my son. Plus Its just plain smart to keep the gun in clean shape for safety reasons.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I get what you're saying about Nor-tah. I still think its just a shot folks are taking at him for whatever reason they think they have. Not my deal so whatever on that. I've said my piece. :| 

On my "rusty" experience I get home, its late, I'm tired, I've got birds to clean, a wife to keep company,.... the list of things is endless. I had wiped the gun down with Remi-oil before I went, wiped it dry when I got home and certainly didn't expect it to look like it did. I made sure it cycled fine before Saturday's hunt and it worked fine all day, other than eating the lip on one shell. Easy tear down and repair, right out in the marsh, so no biggie there. When I got home, it got a nice deep clean and now its as good as new. 

The reason I value the shotgun I have so much is because I know its reliable, even if it does sit for a week before cleaning. As much as I talk about wanting a new semi or an O/U... its going to be hard to put the 870 away because of experiences like this one. I don't have a ton of time to clean after every trip but the quality of the weapon in my hands, for me anyway, is reliability and the way it works trip after trip without being handled like its made of glass is what keeps me shooting Remington. I probably should clean it more but rust spots or not, I still love that old shotgun and she knows it. 8)

What did this have to do with Carlson tubes again?


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Joel has given you a wealth of information.

My experience has been that the patternmaster patterned the best out of my gun with Kent 3" 1 1/8 #2

That has been my "go to" round and my shooting success has went up....Since my shooting success has gone up so has my confidence and my accuracy has gotten better and better.

Dropping doubles and triples used to be a thing I dreamed about...now it is pretty normal.

Take the time to pattern your gun...It seems like a pain...But the results are definatly worth it when you find out the shells you have been using are leaving big holes in your pattern.

You simply change a choke or the shells you are using and birds start dropping.

IMHO don't use the winchester x-perts...They were part of my problem....They would shoot decent and then the next two would be all over the map. The consistency was not good at all. The Kents have been the most consistent for me.

Good Luck!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

HH, I plan on shooting 3 inch Kent or Xpert with the ocasional black cloud. I will pattern both 30 yard shots and 40.

Dontread THANK YOU!! That is awesome. I am really impressed with the kent. I will have to see how that works for me. Just to make sure, you draw the dot in the middle to start. Then you shoot. then you draw a 30 inch circle to see pattern right? Thanks you for the pics.

Deadicatedw- sorry if my response sounded hostile, it wasnt ment to. I just really didnt have a good experience with Brileys. My rem choke comes in and out fine so its not a clean or dirty issue. 
About me throwing my gun. I did a lot of stupid things *5 years ago* when I was 18. Didnt we all? My mission did me good and I have mellowed out a lot. Its funny you would bring up stuff that long ago but whatever. Again I will hold back on insults and drama...

Keep the good stuff coming guys. THis has helped me a lot. I would probably get a patternmaster if they werent 3 times as much. Those patterns Donthread posted look pretty good to me.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you too, Hairy. I just read your post. RR has told me that when you cut the Xperts open they are questionable at best? :?


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thank you too, Hairy. I just read your post. RR has told me that when you cut the Xperts open they are questionable at best? :?


They are all misshaped and not hardly a round one in the bunch...The kents are all like ball bearings.

I cut open a Winchester and the bb's all stayed in a pile....I cut open a Kent and they all rolled off the table.

I gave winchesters the benefit of the doubt so I patterned with them and I got all the proof I needed.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Just to make sure, you draw the dot in the middle to start. Then you shoot. then you draw a 30 inch circle to see pattern right? Thanks you for the pics.


Yep you have it right. I have really enjoyed patterning my gun. I have learned a ton about shotshells, chokes, patterns, etc. getting out and seeing what happens. I agree 100% with hairy1, time spent patterning is far from a waiste. It will put you ahead of the game for sure. Be sure and shoot a minimum of 3 shots per shell to establish a pattern.

You need a minimum of 80 evenly distributed pellets in a 30" circle to effectively kill big ducks. I like 100+ so I have a good chance at little ducks as well. For geese you need 60 but again I think the more the marrier so I shoot for 80+.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

THanks guys, that really does help...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hairy1 said:


> IMHO don't use the winchester x-perts...They were part of my problem....They would shoot decent and then the next two would be all over the map. The consistency was not good at all. The Kents have been the most consistent for me.
> 
> Good Luck!


I shoot them and I dont have any proubloms droping ducks or geese or evern swans.It funny how every one say they are bad shells and kents are the best. Kents rust up to fast.If you get ducks in close range you should not have a proublom droping them with any shells. Shooting 3inch shells at duck dont help you out any better. Good luck on finding the right shells.I love my winchster x-perts nothing else will go in my gun.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have heard that about the x perts, but i still shoot em cuz they are cheap. we cut open a remington hevi steel one time, and found the same problem. there were misshapen, and some were stuck together like a figure 8. obviously i guess it just depends on how different guns handle different makes and manufacturers. but i was dissappointed when we saw the hevi shot like that...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Estate 3" #2's work the best out of my Carlson choke..


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

just pattern your factory chokes. my nova patterns better with the factory better than patternmaster, briley, Carlson, and the cabelas chokes. course that is with kents 3 or 3.5 #2 1550-1560 FPS


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Went to Cabelas tonight and ordered it. Of COURSE they were out. :roll: 29 bucks aint bad and a 4.9 on a cabelas review after 30 reviews works for me too!! I will post pics of my patterns.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully we can put some nice even patterns to work on more birds here shortly too!!! -*|*-


----------



## southy10 (Oct 17, 2008)

My father-in-law has a patternmaster choke for his browning. It was his first time using it last week and I tell you what that choke through the smack down. I was really impressed so much that im going to go get one...


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> just pattern your factory chokes. my nova patterns better with the factory better than patternmaster, briley, Carlson, and the cabelas chokes. course that is with kents 3 or 3.5 #2 1550-1560 FPS


I shoot the same shell out of my nova and have just the opposite effect. They pattern decent out of the factory choke but My PM choke beat it by at least 10% more Shot in the circle on every type of shell I patterned. The kent 3" #2's -1-1/8oz were by far the best though. I have not been dissapointed by hter performance this year either.

Just goes to show how important it is to pattern your individual gun, as they all like different shot/choke combos even if they are the same brand/type.


----------

